# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Rivayet Hadislere Gösterdiğimiz Saygıyı, İtinayı, Allah ın Ayetlerine Göstermiyoruz.

## halukgta

Bizler ne yazık ki, rivayet hadislere gösterdiğimiz saygıyı, Kuran ayetlerine göstermiyoruz. Onun içinde Kuran ın gerçekleri ile buluşamıyoruz. BİR MÜSLÜMAN IN ÖLÇÜSÜ YALNIZ KURAN OLMALIDIR. Eğer Kuran ın dışından farklı ölçü Kullanırsak, inancımız mutlaka Kuran ile çatışır ve ters düşer, bunu asla unutmayalım. Doğru tekdir, oda Kuran dır. Kuran a uymayan, onayından geçmeyen hiçbir söz, bir Müslüman ı bağlamaz. SİZCE ALLAH IN RESULÜ, KURAN IN ONAY VERMEDİĞİ TEK BİR SÖZ SÖYLER Mİ? Cevabınızın, söylemez olduğunu biliyorum. ÇÜNKÜ ALLAH ELÇİSİNE, KURAN İLE HÜKMET ME EMRİ VERMİŞ VE BİZLERİ, KURAN DAN HESABA ÇEKECEPĞİNİ SÖYLEMİŞTİR. O zaman bizlerde bu gerçeği hayatımıza lütfen geçirelim. Yoksa peygamberimize iftira atmış olacağımızı unutmayalım.

Yazdığım makalelerimde, Allah ın Resulünün söylemesi mümkün olmayan, rivayet edilen hadisleri örnek gösterip, ayetlerle bunu anlatmaya çalıştığımda, sen sünnet inkârcısısın iftirası ile karşı karşıya kalıyorum. Yine bir yazıma cevap veren, rivayet hadislerin neredeyse tamamına, kuşku duymadan inandığı sözlerinden anlaşılan ve bu hadislerin doğruluğunu, genel çoğunluğun kabulüyle açıklayan bir kardeşimiz, bakın bana nasıl bir cevap vermiş.

CEHENNEMLİKSİNİZ HABERİNİZ OLSUN, HADİSLERİ BU KADAR MÜSLÜMAN KABUL EDİYOR DA, SİZ NEDEN KABUL ETMİYORSUNUZ, BU KADAR ÂLİM HOCA MÜSLÜMAN MI YANLIŞ, YOKSA SİZ Mİ?

Ne yazık ki din adına Kuran dışından, imanımızı etkileyen, hatta dine hüküm koyan sözlerin kabul görme kriteri-ölçüsü, genel çoğunluğun kabul etmesi ve geçmiş yüzlerce yıl öncesinden günümüze rivayet yoluyla bizlere ulaşan, âlim ve hocaların bunları söylediğini iddia etmeleri, bizler için doğru ve sağlam bilgi olarak kabul edilebiliyor. Hâlbuki Allah ayetinde bizleri nasıl uyarmıştı. ÇOĞUNLUĞA UYARSAN SİZLERİ DİNDEN SAPTIRIRLAR. İlginçtir, bu sözleri söylediği rivayet edilen kişiler, acaba bu sözleri gerçekten söyledi mi diye hiç kendimize soruyor muyuz? Ya söylemedilerse? Aslında bunun örnekleri Kuran da var, ama kıssadan hisse almadıktan sonra, ne söylesek boş. Çünkü Kuran ile bağlantımız koparılmış. Adı üstünde bu bilgiler rivayet. Rivayetin anlamı, dilden dile SÖYLENTİ YOLUYLA BİZLERE ULAŞMIŞ, doğruluğu hakkında tam emin olunamayan, ama içinde doğruda olabilecek sözler demektir.

Yazımın ilk cümlesinde söylediğim gibi, bizler rivayet edilen hadislere gösterdiğimiz saygıyı, itinayı, inanın Kuran ayetlerine, Allah ın sözlerine göstermiyoruz. Rivayet hadisleri aklayabilmek adına, Allah ın sözlerini görmezden geliyoruz, ayetlerin üstünü örtüyoruz. Hatırlatırım bunun hesabını Allah ın huzurunda veremeyiz. Öyle yanlışlar yapıyoruz ki, Allah ın sözlerinin önüne, emin olamayacağımız rivayetleri geçiriyoruz, böylece ayetler hükümsüz kalıyor hayatımızda. Bunun acısını da, Müslüman toplumlar olarak çekiyoruz. Sizlere bu konuda yaptığımız yanlışlara, bazı örnekler vermek istiyorum.

Allah Kuran da birçok ayetinde, şefaat tümden bana aittir, hiçbir şefaatçinin fayda etmediği o günden sakının dediği halde, Kuran ın asla onaylamadığı, hatta tam tersini söyleyen rivayet hadislerde, peygamberler, din ulemaları, veliler, şeyhler de şefaatçidir dedikleri hadislere inanmıyor muyuz? Bu hadislere inandığımız takdirde, onlarca ayete iman etmemiş olacağımızın, artık farkında olalım. İşin kötüsü, ayetlerin bir kısmında kelimelerin anlamını değiştirip, farklı anlamlar yükleyip, kendimize kanıt arıyoruz. Diğer ayetlerle ters düşmesi, Kuran da çelişki yaratması, umurumuzda bile olmuyor.

Kuran zina, fuhuş yapmanın cezasını açıkça yazdığı, izah ettiği, hatta zina yapan erkek, zina yapan kadınla evlenir örneğini de verdiği halde, hala doğru olması mümkün olamayan rivayet hadise inanıyoruz ve bakın ne diyoruz. Zinanın cezası aslında Kuran da recm cezasıydı, ama Kuran a geçmedi. Rivayet edilen hadisi, ayetin önüne getirip, Allah ın sözlerini geçersiz kılanlar mı cehennemliktir, yoksa bu yanlışı hatırlatıp, Kuran a davet edenler mi cehennemliktir, onu Allah ın huzurunda hep birlikte göreceğiz.

Allah Kuran da bizleri uyarıp, yalnız Kuran ın ipine sarılın, emin olamayacağınız bilginin ardına düşmeyin, hesabını sorarım dediği halde, Kuran ın asla onay vermediği ve bir rivayete göre diye başlayan söylentilere göre imanımızı nasıl yaşarız. Onca ayetin üstünü örtüp, görmezden gelip, Allah ın uyarılarına kulak asmayıp, rivayetleri nasıl aklamaya çalışırız, apaçık Allah ın ayetleri önümüzdeyken.

Allah görev verdiği elçisinin, görev ve sorumluluğunu bizlere Kuran da anlatırken, şu sözlerle uyarıyor. Peygambere düşen, apaçık tebliğden başka bir şey değildir. (Ankebut 18) Biz Resulleri sadece müjdeciler ve uyarıcılar olarak göndeririz.(Kehf 56) Ben sadece bana vahyedilene uyarım, ben sadece apaçık bir uyarıcıyım.( Ahkaf 9) Senin görevin sadece tebliğ etmektir. ( Rad 40) diye Rabbimiz bizlere apaçık bildirdiği halde, bizler nasıl olurda emin olamayacağımız onlarca hatta yüzlerce, Kuran a göre doğru olması mümkün olmayan rivayet hadisleri savunmak adına, ayetleri görmezden geliriz. Bu kadar mı Kuran ı terk ettik, bu kadar mı gözlerimiz dönmüş.

Allah Kehf 26. ayetinde, KENDİ HÜKMÜNE ALLAH KİMSEYİ ORTAK ETMEZ dediği halde, ne yani peygamberimiz postacımıydı diyerek, Allah ın elçisine vermediği yetkileri bizler verip, Allah elçisine Kuran ın misli kadar hüküm verme, yetkisi vermiştir diyecek hale geldik. Bunları söyleyip inandığımızda ise, yüzlerce ayeti inkâr ettiğimizin, ne yazık ki farkında bile değiliz. Bunları da emin olamayacağımız, rivayet hadisleri aklamak adına yapıyoruz. 

Buna benzer verilecek o kadar çok örnekler var ki, gözlerinde perde olan, gönülleri mühürlenmişlere ne anlatsak boşuna, bunu biliyorum. Ama bir Müslüman a düşen görev, din kardeşini sonuna kadar Kuran ile uyarmak olmalıdır. Bazı kardeşlerimiz hadisleri İslam dininde meşrulaştırmak, dinin ana unsuru yapabilmek adına şunları söylüyor.  Peygamberimiz Kuran ı sağlığında yazdırmamıştır, hadisleri de yazdırmamış olmasının ne önemi olabilir. Kuran peygamberimizin ölümünden sonra yazıldıysa, hadislerde daha sonra yazılmasının ne sakıncası olabilir Bu sözler aklın ve mantığın kabul etmeyeceği, nefsimizi kandırmak için söylediğimiz sözlerdir. ALLAH IN ELÇİSİ KURAN I SAĞLIĞINDA SAYFA SAYFA TEK TEK YAZDIRMIŞTIR, AMA CİLT HALİNE GETİRMEMİŞTİR, ÇÜNKÜ VAHİY DEVAM EDİYORDU. Ciltlenme işlemi daha sonra yapılmıştır. Verdikleri örnek, nefislerimizde yarattığımız şeytani düşüncenin, dışa vurmuş halidir, lütfen bu düşüncelerin etkisinden kurtulalım. Tüm söylenenleri bir tarafa bırakın, Kuran ı Allah ben koruyorum diyor. Bu delil, güvence bizlere yetmiyor mu? Emin olamayacağımız rivayetlerin, doğruluk adına garantisini kimler veriyor?

Hepimiz insanız hata yapabiliriz, bende hata yapabilirim. Ama lütfen beni, kendi doğrularınızla değil, ALLAH IN DOĞRULARI, REHBERİ, SORUMLU OLDUĞUMUZ KURAN İLE UYARINIZ. Ömür çok uzun gibi gelebilir, ama bir nefes alışı kadar kısa olduğunu bir gün anlayacağız. Tabi o zaman affedilmeyecek büyük hatalar yatıysak, bu hatalarımızı telafi edecek, vaktimizde olamayacak.

Değerli din kardeşlerim. Bir birimizi lütfen sen kâfirsin, sen cehennemliksin sözleriyle itham etmeyelim. Kuran ehli, zikir ehli bir Müslüman, Allah ın Kuran da ki uyarısını bilir ve karşısındaki din kardeşine asla böyle bir söz söylemez. Çünkü Allah İsra suresi 84. ayetinde, YOLCA DAHA DOĞRU GİDENİN, KİM OLDUĞUNU RABBİMİZ DAHA İYİ BİLİR diye bizleri uyarır. Kim bilir dinsizlikle itham ettiğimiz kişi, belki de bizden Allah katında daha makbuldür, biz bilemeyiz Allah bilir. HADİSLERİ KUŞKU DUYMADAN, ÖLÇÜMÜZ OLAN KURAN İLE KONTROL ETMEDEN, ÖYLE BİR SAVUNUYORUZ Kİ, AYETLERİ İNKÂR ETME DURUMUNA DÜŞÜYORUZ.

Kurtuluşa ermek istiyorsak, sorumlu tutulacağımıza Allah ın hükmettiği, KURAN IN İPİNE SARILALIM. Allah kurtuluşa erecek olanların, Kuran a sarılacak olanlar olduğunu bildiriyorsa bizlere, gelin ebedi hayatımızı tehlikeye atmayalım. Emin olamayacağımız rivayetleri aklanmaya çalışırken, yüzlerce ayete iman etmemiş olduğumuzun da farkına varalım. Allah Kuran da Enam suresi 19. ayetinde, elçisine bizlere söylemesini istediği çok önemli bir hatırlatma var. Bu hatırlatmayı, ikazı lütfen hayatımıza geçirelim, yoksa mahşer günü, PİŞMAN OLANLARIN SAFINDA OLURUZ. 

BU KURAN BANA VAHYOLUNDU Kİ, ONUNLA SİZİ VE ULAŞTIĞI HERKEZİ UYARAYIM.

Bu uyarıyı duyanlara, hayatına geçirenlere, sorumlu tutulacağımıza hükmedilen, emin olduğumuz Kuran ın ipine sarılanlara, her sözü, bilgiyi Kuran süzgecinden geçirip, inancını emin kaynaklarla yaşayanlara ne mutlu. Allah ın elçisi bizler için örnek gösterilmiştir. Onun örnek oluşu, yaşamı insanlara karşı davranışı ve İslam ı topluma anlatırken takındığı tavrındandır. Onun güzel sözlerini, elbette birbirimize aktaralım ama şunu unutmayalım, Allah ın elçisi ümmetine yalnız Kuran ile hükmetmiş ve yalnız Kuran ın hükümlerini topluma anlatmıştır. Onun adını kullanarak, dine hurafe sokmaya çalışanlara fırsat vermeyelim, çünkü Peygamberimiz bu konularda bizleri bakın nasıl uyarmıştır.

BENDEN KURAN DIŞINDA HİÇBİR ŞEY YAZMAYIN. Kim, benden Kuran dışından bir şey yazmışsa, onu imha etsin.
Müslim-Zuhd/72(3004)/4137 Ebu Davud-ilm/3(3647)/4136 Musned-c.3/12.21.39 Darimi-Mukaddime/42

5176-Hz. Ali radıyallahu anh anlatıyor. Resülulllah aleyhissalatu vesselam buyurdular ki: BENİM HAKKIMDA YALAN SÖYLEMEYİN. ZİRA BENİM ÜZERİME YALAN UYDURAN, CEHENNEME GİRER.
Buhari, ilm 38; Müslim, Mukaddime 1, (1); Tirmizi, ilm 8,(2662)


Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

